
Show HN: LanguageModels.io - mollerhoj
http://languagemodels.io
======
MRson
I'm not sure how these "language models" perform. I went to the Bosnian model,
but for some reason I got a demo that could analyze Danish? The site does not
mention anything about the performance of the models. (At least I could not
find that information)

